# curious on my tricycle



## sloar (Sep 10, 2013)

i bought this at a swap meet a few years ago for $15. i planned on flipping it, but my daughter had other plans. any ideal on the year? theres no headbadge so finding a maker is probably impossible. thanks.she took over my little schwinn find also, and made me paint it orange.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 10, 2013)

May be a Garton.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's a tough one to pinpoint. The only feature that really stands out to me is the handlebar stem, which is a design similar to what Siebert used the way it sticks out in the front. But that isn't enough to be conclusive on the make. Shame it lost the head badge or decal. I'm thinking the chainguard and some type of rear step plate are missing, which could have greatly helped in identifying it.

Dave


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 25, 2013)

It looks like a Skippy Racer tricycle. Percy Crosby who made the comic Skippy lent the Skippy name to high end toys. Yours looks the same as mine except no top bar. Here is a pic of mine

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/9zb.jpg


 And another one.

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/HPIM1759.jpg

Original Headbadge on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Antiqu...455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d12f937e7


Repop Badge

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skippy-Race...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e2408235


----------

